# How to hold zabaglione for service



## Godslayer (May 19, 2017)

So as the title says I am looking for a way to hold zabaglione for service, I unfortunately can't make it to order and couldn't think of a "good" way to hold it prior to serving, I can make it once a day with minimal issues. I recently took over as a chef de partie for grade manger(yeah extra $2 an hour lol) and apparently that includes all of our pastry lol, we are launching a new menu and I am tasked with coming up with a few options, the boss suggested this but didn't know how to keep it stable so he tasked me the new kid on the block with figuring it out, given my non existent pastry skills I decided to ask the council of knife nerds that is KKF. 

All the best, 

Evan Seymour-Skinner :knight:


----------



## mise_en_place (May 19, 2017)

Godslayer said:


> So as the title says I am looking for a way to hold zabaglione for service, I unfortunately can't make it to order and couldn't think of a "good" way to hold it prior to serving, I can make it once a day with minimal issues. I recently took over as a chef de partie for grade manger(yeah extra $2 an hour lol) and apparently that includes all of our pastry lol, we are launching a new menu and I am tasked with coming up with a few options, the boss suggested this but didn't know how to keep it stable so he tasked me the new kid on the block with figuring it out, given my non existent pastry skills I decided to ask the council of knife nerds that is KKF.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Evan Seymour-Skinner :knight:



Maybe not what you're looking for, but when I worked in an Italian restaurant we would serve it cold. Here's how we did it:

-Make the zabaglione in the bain marie and then cool before service
-Once the dessert was ordered, the zab. would come out of the fridge and get loosened up with a whisk while we whipped fresh cream in a stand mixer.
-Fold fresh whipped cream into the cold zab. and serve.

If it needs to be hot, maybe you could warm the custard base in a bain marie and then fold in the whipped cream? No clue, really. Maybe vacuum seal and warm in a low temp water bath?

Good luck.


----------



## cheflivengood (May 19, 2017)

1. hold portions in cryo bags in a thermo-circulator. 
2. ISI canister in water bath, No2 charged for fluff
3. CVAP if you have one. 

Youll have to play with the temps.


----------



## Wdestate (May 19, 2017)

cheflivengood said:


> 1. hold portions in cryo bags in a thermo-circulator.
> 2. ISI canister in water bath, No2 charged for fluff
> 3. CVAP if you have one.
> 
> Youll have to play with the temps.



+1 isi in water bath you can hold at 152ish, it will split if you go above 155 and will set if you drop below 145 i believe (its been a while) same deal with the cry bag method but if you dont have a cryo you can just get a zip top bag press the air out and tape it to the side of the container


----------



## mise_en_place (May 19, 2017)

cheflivengood said:


> 1. hold portions in cryo bags in a thermo-circulator.
> 2. ISI canister in water bath, No2 charged for fluff
> 3. CVAP if you have one.
> 
> Youll have to play with the temps.



Haha better advice than mine.

Thanks to Wdestate for the temps below.


----------



## MrCoffee (Jul 1, 2017)

thermomix?


----------

